# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  وش قررتي تسوي بـــرمضان ....((الي ترفع الموضوع الله يفرج همومها ويرفع قدرها ))

## al-jo0oharh

مساكم وصبحكم بالخيررر اخواااتي الغاليات .
رمضان على الا بواب 
مبرووووك عليكم الشهر
قولو امين
الله يبارك لنا ماتبقى بشعبان ويبلغنا رمضان باتم الصحه والعافيه 
.
.

ندخل بالمووضوع 

كيف راح يكون جدولك برمضان ؟؟ 

هل رمضان هذا العام زي العام اللي قبل .؟؟ 
ولا فيه جديد ؟؟

شاركينا جدولك الرمضاني ....؟ من طاعه من سهر من تنظيم من طبخ ونفخ من طلعات 
من تنظيف من زيارات من سحور ..الخ


شاركيناتجربتك 
و افكارك وجدولك الرمضاني 
لسنه 1432
وخلونا نفيد بعض
ونكسبك الا جر والفائده 

لاتبخلو علينا بردود والفائده






الموضوع منقول طبعا 

عيبتني فكرته 



يلا بنات وحريمات نبا رمضان هالسنه غير علينا كلنا نبا نغتنمه بالطاعات وننظم وقتنا فيه 


يلا كل وحده تسوي لها جدول وتخبرنا به ونفيد بعضنا 



لي رجعه لكم بجدولي باذن الله ^^




ومبارك عليكم الشهر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## جواهر2002

طبعا اول شي بيكون قراءة القران وبعدين على المطبخ وترتيب الفطور وبعد التراويح بعض الاعمال الخيرية وزيارة الاقارب

----------


## أم .تيا

مشكورة اختي عالموضوع والله ان من يومين افكر كيف بنظم وقتي خصوصآ اني موظفة ورمضان السنة هو اول رمضان وانا عندي بيبي

ياريت يكون رمضان السنة مثل رمضان الي فات 

كنت حامل وصايمة بس كنت احاول ما اتعب نفسي بالطبخ والحمدلله قضيته بالعبادة والقرآن والأذكار وقيام الليل 

الله يقدرني واعطي اكبر وقت للعبادة إنشاء الله 
نص رمضان دوام والنص الثاني بسافر لعند الأهل بسوريا بأذن الله إذا تحسنت الأوضاع عندهم 
والحمد لله عند الوالدة نصلي التراويح والتهجد ونقوم الليل جماعة عندنا في البيت 

الله يتقبل من كل المسلمين والمسلمات صالح الأعمال يارب العالمين ودعولي لبنتي بالشفاء

----------


## @مبدعه@

تسلمين عالطرح الرائع

----------


## عواشهـ

انا متابعه لتتطبيق ...

----------


## al-jo0oharh

يا دوري اخبركن بجدول جوجو لرمضان هالسنه باذن الله تعالى 


1-ختم القران مرتين السبب الاول لاني كل مره اقول بختمه اكثر عن مره ولا اسوي شي عسب جي في رمضان هذا ابغي فعل مب كلام وبختمه مرتين باذن الله بقسم الختمه الاولى لين نص رمضان ومن نص رمضان ببدي الختمه الثانيه باذن الله 


2- بساعد الاهل بالفطور بخلي وقت من بعد صلاة العصر بدخل المطبخ 

3- بتصدق يوميا بمال ولا مساعده ولا ابتسامه ولا نشر اي موضوع يفيد الناس واخذ عليه حسنات اي فكره بسيطه تعتبر صدقه راح اسويها باذن الله 

4- التقرب من الله اكثر من حيث الاذكار الصلاه السنن والنوافل وقيام الليل 

5- ان شاء الله بسهر بعد صلاة الفجر لين ما تشرق الشمس تعتبر لي عمره وحجه في رمضان ان شاء الله 

6- قيام الليل في الثلث الاخير من الليل للدعاء والاستغفار 

7- الاستغفار باليوم 1000 مره 

8- قرائة سورة البقره او سماعها للبركه 

9- صلات التراويح في المسجد او البيت 

10 - الالحاح بالدعاء في كل وقت ووقت الفطور وبين الاذان والاقامه وبقيام الليل وفي وقت الصوم 

11- اافطار صائم لوجه الله 
هذا جدولي باذن الله في رمضان والله يثبتني عليه ويتقبل مني ويرضا عليه وييسر لي اموري باذن الله 


يلا بنات 


قولن جداولكن ولا تنسن الاجر اللي راح تحصدن عليه يوم كم وحده تستفاد من جداولكن ^^

----------


## عروس العيم

جوووجووو حبيبي يسلمو ع الموضوع 
ومبارك علينا وعليكم الشهر الفضيل مقدما 
والله يبلغنا هالشهر بالصحة والعافية والله يتقبل منا صالح اعمالنا يارب 


بالنسبة لي انا راح اعطيج التقرير المفصل 

طبعا كالعادة الصبح ف الدوام 
ارد البيت اصلي العصر وادخل المطبخ اساعد ماماتي ف المطبخ طبعا انا اتفنن باطباقي 
كردون بلو - معكرونة بشاميل ....... الخ الخ 
بس حاليا جهزت بعض الاشياء والخفايف اللي حطيتها ف الفريزر مثل 
( ورق عنب - سمبوسة جبن - سمبوسة بطاط - سبرنغ رول دياي - سبرنغ رول بيتزا - رولات الدياي بالتوست والبقسماط ) 

طبعا بعد الفطور برتاح شوي وعقبها بتوكل ع الله مع ماماتي وبنسير المسيد لصلاة العشاء والتراويح وعقبها ارد البيت وبنشوف يا الاهل والمعارف يزرونا او احنا نزروهم هذا ف اول ايام رمضان 
اما يوم الخميس ف هذا اليوم حق بيت يدوتي وبعدين بنشوف باجي الايام متى بننزل للسوق نتشرا للعيد ونجهز حق القرقيعان 
والعشرة الاواخر نحاول نكون مخلصين اشغالنا عشان نتفرغ حق صلاة القيام 


هيه صح قبل ما انسى طبعا طول اليوم طبعا راح يكون في وقت اني اقرا القران ووقت للتسبيح والاستغفار طول الوقت اللي اكون فيه ف المطبخ او وانا اسوق وفي اشياء ثانية يعني حلو ان تكون بيني وبين ربي ماحب اذكرها واعتقد انتي فاهمة شو اقصد ^_^ 
والله يتقبل منها ان شاء الله 

وان شاء الله ما اكون نسيت شي 
سوري ع الاطالة  :Smile:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## al-jo0oharh

> جوووجووو حبيبي يسلمو ع الموضوع 
> ومبارك علينا وعليكم الشهر الفضيل مقدما 
> والله يبلغنا هالشهر بالصحة والعافية والله يتقبل منا صالح اعمالنا يارب 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لي انا راح اعطيج التقرير المفصل 
> 
> طبعا كالعادة الصبح ف الدوام 
> ارد البيت اصلي العصر وادخل المطبخ اساعد ماماتي ف المطبخ طبعا انا اتفنن باطباقي 
> ...





الله يثبتج عروووستي والله يحقق لج اللي تبينه ويرضا عنج ان شاء الله ^^




ام تيا الله يشافي لج بنتج يارب وتقر عيونج بها وهي سالمه يارب

----------


## روح الشامسي1

انا رمضان راح يكون عندي غير الولادة راح تكون اول رمضان يمكن اصوم كم يوم ويمكن لا 
الله يسهل علي ان شاء الله
بس الي اقدر اسويه اسمع قرآن واستغفر واتصدق واجهز الفطور حق ريلي

----------


## ام نانو

موضوع اكثر من راااائع 

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## الله يحفظهم

الله يبلغنااااااا رمضان بصحه وعافيه 
الحمد لله الله مثبتني في كل رمضان اختم ثلاث او اربع ختمات ..كل يوم اقرا خمس اجزاء..ان شاء الله اختم القران اكثر 
ثاني شي ..ناويه باذن الله اني اسير انا وعيالي كلهم مع بو عيال على صلاة التراويح والله يثبتنااا على طاعته 
ثالث شي ..اني معوده عيالي مقاطعة المسلسلات والافلام وغيره ..ومتابعة قناة المجد والعفاسي ..وهذي عاده مربيه عيالي عليها ..حتي في الايام العاديه ما خليهم على متابعة التلفزيون وحريصة على هالشي 
رابع شي ...الحمدلله في كل سنه ابعث للاهل والاصدقاء رسائل على الحث واهمية الصدقه في هذا الشهر الكريم واخراج الزكاة وتوصيلها للفقراء ومحتاجين اينما تواجدوا 
رابع شي ..كثرة الاستغفار والصلاة على النبي الكريم 
خامس شي ..عدم الاكثيار من الاطعمه على الفطور ..لاني في كل رمضان انوع من الاطعمه والحلويات وتزيد ومحد يهبشها ..وغيرنااااااا ممحصلين اللقمه ياكلونها 
سادس شي ..ما سير السناتر والاسواق ..والحمدلله خلصت اغراضي واغراض الاعيال ..واذا اضطريت اسير الصبح عن الزحمه والمناكر في الرمضان 
سابع شي ..امسك اعصابي عن العصبيه مهما ستوى ..واستغفر الله بنية البعد عن الضيق

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

ماشاءالله عليييكم الله يعوووده عليكم ان شاءالله كل سنه وكل حوول 
وان شاءالله ماااتضعف همتكم في رمضان 

انا ماااسويت جدول 
بس اهم شي في رمضان اني ناويه اختم القران اكثر عن مره 

والمطبخ الظهر ادخله مع اللاب توب اشغل محاضرات او اسمع قران انصحكم تسمعون (سلمان العتيبي )صوته رووعه الله يحفظه

والتراويح من عرست ويبت عيال مااقمت اسير المسيد بس اصليها في البيت واللحين الحمدالله عيالي كبرو شوي بحاول اسير المسيد

وعن الصدقه انصحكم تحطون حصاله انا اخذه من كارفور عند اللي يجمعون الصدقات اجمع فيها الصدقات وعقب اوديها لهم واخذ ثانيه 


وانتريا جداااول البنات ناخذ افكاار منهم

----------


## جمر بارد

انا الحمدالله 

قررت اصوم

خخ

----------


## أم حصه

موضوعج جدا مميز وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منه ..

برتب جدولي وبخبركن ان شاء الله ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> الله يبلغنااااااا رمضان بصحه وعافيه 
> الحمد لله الله مثبتني في كل رمضان اختم ثلاث او اربع ختمات ..كل يوم اقرا خمس اجزاء..ان شاء الله اختم القران اكثر 
> ثاني شي ..ناويه باذن الله اني اسير انا وعيالي كلهم مع بو عيال على صلاة التراويح والله يثبتنااا على طاعته 
> ثالث شي ..اني معوده عيالي مقاطعة المسلسلات والافلام وغيره ..ومتابعة قناة المجد والعفاسي ..وهذي عاده مربيه عيالي عليها ..حتي في الايام العاديه ما خليهم على متابعة التلفزيون وحريصة على هالشي 
> رابع شي ...الحمدلله في كل سنه ابعث للاهل والاصدقاء رسائل على الحث واهمية الصدقه في هذا الشهر الكريم واخراج الزكاة وتوصيلها للفقراء ومحتاجين اينما تواجدوا 
> رابع شي ..كثرة الاستغفار والصلاة على النبي الكريم 
> خامس شي ..عدم الاكثيار من الاطعمه على الفطور ..لاني في كل رمضان انوع من الاطعمه والحلويات وتزيد ومحد يهبشها ..وغيرنااااااا ممحصلين اللقمه ياكلونها 
> سادس شي ..ما سير السناتر والاسواق ..والحمدلله خلصت اغراضي واغراض الاعيال ..واذا اضطريت اسير الصبح عن الزحمه والمناكر في الرمضان 
> سابع شي ..امسك اعصابي عن العصبيه مهما ستوى ..واستغفر الله بنية البعد عن الضيق


ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يحفظج ويحفظ لج عيالج وريلج ويثبتكم عالطاعه يارب اللهم امين 





> ماشاءالله عليييكم الله يعوووده عليكم ان شاءالله كل سنه وكل حوول 
> وان شاءالله ماااتضعف همتكم في رمضان 
> 
> انا ماااسويت جدول 
> بس اهم شي في رمضان اني ناويه اختم القران اكثر عن مره 
> 
> والمطبخ الظهر ادخله مع اللاب توب اشغل محاضرات او اسمع قران انصحكم تسمعون (سلمان العتيبي )صوته رووعه الله يحفظه
> 
> والتراويح من عرست ويبت عيال مااقمت اسير المسيد بس اصليها في البيت واللحين الحمدالله عيالي كبرو شوي بحاول اسير المسيد
> ...



انا جذه كنت اسوي بسالفه الصدقه برمضان اللي طاف 

وان شاء الله تستافادين من جداول الخوات 




> موضوعج جدا مميز وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منه ..
> 
> برتب جدولي وبخبركن ان شاء الله ..




بنتظارج حبيبتي ^^ 





وواللي حابه تستخف دمها عالموضوع اقولها مكانج غلط ربي يسلمج في قسم ترفيهي حق النكت ^^

----------


## رعشــ هدب ــة

مشكووورة وايد على هالموضوع الحلو 
أنا حوستي حوووووووووسة ههههههههههههه أنش الساعة 10 الصبح أريق عيالي عددهم 3 وسنهم صغير ومتقارب وعقب أسبحهم وأصلي الظهر وأنزل المطبخ والحمدلله الله بلاني بخدامة ماتعرف شي مييييييييح مع أنها مشتغلة فالسعودية 15 سنة طبخ شفتوا عاد وتخيلوا أتم من صلاة الظهر لين قبل المغرب بشوي فالمطبخ مع أنه عايلتي صغيرة بس ما أحب أتكل على البشاكير فالفطور وبس يوم واحد أتكلت عليهن أذن والفطور بعده مب زاااهب وعقب مانفطر ونصلي نيلس ويا لعيال لين صلاة التراويح والرياييل يسيرون المسيد وأنا وبنتي نصلي فالبيت لأني ما أقدر أودر عيالي بروحهم وعقب صلاة التراويح نزور الأهل أو نقضي أغراض العيد من السوق ومتعودة أختم القرآن مرة وحدة فرمضان وبعد ما أرقد عيالي أصلي وأقرا قرآن وأتم لين الفير ما أنام لانه هالوقت يكون بالي مرتاح وعيالي رقود وأفضى حق عمري وطبعا طول ما أنا أكون فالمطبخ أستغفر وأسبح 
الله يحفظهم ماشاء الله عليج تربيتج صالحة أنا جيه كنت معودة عيالي حتى الأثنين والخميس يصومونه بس من كبروا كل شي تغير والله يهديهم

----------


## الورد الأحمر

اول شي ب اسجل حضوري عندكم
وبعدها بكتب ع ورقة شو ناوية اسوي ب هالشهر الكريم
تسلمين ع الموضوع

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

بعدنيه ما سويت جدول 

بس اكيد بيكون فيه ختم القران ان شاء الله اكثر من مره و الاستغفار و الاذكار و الدعاء و صلاة التراويح و قيام الليل و زيارة الاحباب 

طبعا ككل مره ما احب اشوف التلفزيون فرمضان

----------


## كلى دلال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعدني ما سويت جدول بس محطيه فى بالى افكار

----------


## عروس العيم

جوووجو اللهم امييني فديتج ويثبت كلنا ان شاء الله ويعينا ع طاعته 
وربي يتقبل منا ومن المسلمين يميع يارب صالح الاعمال 
 :Smile:

----------


## غرنوق رعبوبة

الله ايبلغنا رمضان ان شاء ناوية اقوم الليل واختم القرآن الكريم اكثر من ختمة .

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

انا ف رمضان من 3 او 4 سنين نظام واحد 


افكر اختم 3 مرات . . 
اصلي تراويح يوميا ان شاء الله . .

اساعد ف المطبخ باللي اقدر عليه . . 
التلفزيون عقب الفطور شويه لو مسلسل محلي او كوميدي وبس . . 

ام لستة المسلسلات الطويله العريضه خليها حقهم ^.^

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## فطـــاميـــ

ان شااااااء الله ان شااااااء الله .. ان شااااااء اللله 
بفرررغ وقتي لعبااده الله ... بـ قرآءه القرآن ... لآني بعدي صغيره وما عندي مسؤؤولياات خخخ ... يعني لا مطبخ ولا عياال خخ 
وانا قريت مواضيع كيف اختم القرآن ف ثلآث أيام ...... قبل وقت السحور أقرآ جزء ونص و ما بين الأذان والأقامه أقرآ نص جزء ...بكون قريت جزئين الفجر و هكذآآ بقيه اليوم ..... 
عند كل صلآه جزئيين .... بختم القرآن بأذن الله

----------


## فــــــرووحـه

موضوع رائع ..
موفقه الغاليه ^^
ببداء ارتب جدولي ان شاءالله..
وكل عاام وانتوا بخير جميعااا

----------


## فطـــاميـــ

تسلمين والله عالموضوووع ^.*

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an: اللهم ان في تدبيرك مايغني عن الحيل , وفي كرمك ماهم فوق الأمل
وفي حلمك مايسد الخلل ,وفي عفوك مايمحو الزلل
اللهم فبقوة تدبيرك وعظيم عفوك وسعة حلمك وفيض كرمك
اسألك ان تديرني بأحسن التدابير وتلطف بي وتنجيني مما يخيفني
ويهمني
اللهم لا أضام وانت حسبي ولا أفتقر وأنت ربي ,
فأصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني الى نفسي
طرفة عين ولا حول ولاقوة الابك
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه

----------


## quoot

للرفع

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

ان شاء الله بسسسوي لي جدول
وانا نويت اختمه اكثر من مرتين ان شاء الله

----------


## دنيـآ دنيَـه

**


استغفــــــر الله العظيـــــــــم 
*

----------


## مغتربة2

موضوع ممتاز يستاهل الرفع
انا ان شاء الله برتب جدولي وبعدين بشارككم به

----------


## دهن العود.

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ...

بالنسبه لي إن شآء الله مآ بشوف ولآ مسلسل ..

و إن شآءالله نآويه أختم القرآن ثلآث مرآت ^^

بتفرغ للسويتآت والأكل بعد العصر ..

جهزت رسآيل نصيه فيهآ أدعيه و أحآديث ونصآيح رمضآنيه ..

و إن شآء الله بصلي الترآويح في المسيد ويآ يدتي =)

و الله يتقبل منآ ومنكم صآلح الأعمال ^^

----------


## زيباشو

> انا الحمدالله 
> 
> قررت اصوم
> 
> خخ


هههه


اما عني ..
جدولي (مع اني كتبت رد في موضوع نفس هالموضوع 


1-اتسحر واصلي الفير وانام
2-اقوم الصبح على 11 او 12 واسوي ريوق حق بنوتاتي ، 
3-اصلي الظهر واقرا قرآن
4-شوية استراحة وتنظيف البيت وترتيب
واصلي العصر
5-ادخل المطبخ واجهز للفطور
6-نفطر شي خفيف واصلي المغرب واقرا قران
7-قيلولة الفطور هههههه لاااااااااااازم 
واصلي العشا عقب اذا عندنا مشاوير للسوق للعيد نطلع ..
8-الليل اصلي قيام الليل واقرا قران

وباذن الله اختم القران والله يتقبل منا ان شاء الله

----------


## مآلي شبيه..~

> يا دوري اخبركن بجدول جوجو لرمضان هالسنه باذن الله تعالى 
> 
> 
> 1-ختم القران مرتين السبب الاول لاني كل مره اقول بختمه اكثر عن مره ولا اسوي شي عسب جي في رمضان هذا ابغي فعل مب كلام وبختمه مرتين باذن الله بقسم الختمه الاولى لين نص رمضان ومن نص رمضان ببدي الختمه الثانيه باذن الله 
> 
> 
> 2- بساعد الاهل بالفطور بخلي وقت من بعد صلاة العصر بدخل المطبخ 
> 
> 3- بتصدق يوميا بمال ولا مساعده ولا ابتسامه ولا نشر اي موضوع يفيد الناس واخذ عليه حسنات اي فكره بسيطه تعتبر صدقه راح اسويها باذن الله 
> ...




:55 (4)

جدووولج روووعه 

الله يوفقنااا
 :55 (4):

----------


## سوالف بحر

شكررررررررا للطرح
ماعندي ترتيب بصراحة لان رمضان يفرض ترتيباته
واهمها اني كل سنة الحمدلله اختم القران ثلاث مرات لكن السنة الماضية ختمته مرتين بس للاسف
مرة لامي لانها ماتقرا ومرة لاخي المتوفى باول رمضان ومرة لنفسي ربنا يتقبلها انشالله
وصلاة التراويح والقيام
وهي اهم الامور طبعا
شكرررررر
ومبروك عليكم الشهر

----------


## برستيجي غير!!

{.. موضوع حلوو 

والله يبلغنا رمضان ان شاء الله

اول شي راح اعدل رقاادي بدل السهر ليين الصبح  :12: 

بعدين في اول يوم رمضان بروح المسيد حق صلاة التراويح مسويه توزيعات من مجهودي ومجهود اختي وراح نوزعهم للحريم لوجه الله تعالى >> السنة اللي طافت سويت نفس الشي ووزعته لكل البيت وحق كل واحد يعطي ربعه وحبيت الفكره وراح اطبقها هالسنة ان شاء الله وانصحكم تجربونها 

وبعدين اختي الكبيرة مسويه جدول توزيع الطبخات والاشياء اللي كل واحد شوو يسوي :12 (33): 

وبحااول اختم القران ولو مرتين على الاقل ومااننسى الدعاء والاستغفار وااحااول اني ماعصب ولا ازعل حد على اي شي 

بس مع هذه كله راح احااول مااتابع مسلسلات وهالخرابيط في شهر الخير

والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال :12 (63):  ..}

----------


## وفــــــيه

لا اله الا الله 
يستاهل الموضع الرفع
جزاج الله خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

لا هنتن عالمرور المبدع والجداول القيمه 


وان شاء الله بميزان حسناتكم ياربي

----------


## أم يمن

بلغنا الله رمضان بخير
أنا من أول ما اتزوجت هذا أول رمضان راح أكونه في الأمارات لأني بالعاده اسير سوريا عند الأهل بس الحين الأوضاع ما بتسمح فما بعارفه كيف أنظم وقتي بين البيت والعباده وخصوصا أنو عمتي راح تكون عندي

----------


## بنت العين 200

ربييه يوفقج جوجو عالموضوع الحلووو 

وربيه يتقلبناا مناا طاعتنااا ويوفقنا ويسهل علينا رمضان 
موفقات فديتكن

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

استغفر الله واتوووب اليه

----------


## لزق شفاف

باذن الله بصلي القيام يوميا والنوافل ^^ باذن الله 

*سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده*

----------


## موااااااز@&@

بحاول أختم القرآن أكثر عن مرتين إن شاء الله وبصلي قيام الليل دايما وبكثر من الإستغفر أكثر عن 500 مرة في اليوم وإذكار الصباح والمساء دايما لازم انداوم عليه ,, وأكيد بدخل المطبخ وبسويلهم توست بالتونة,, ولفائف الرقاق بالدياي,, وجلي فواكه بالبسكوت,, وأكيد بتعلم أشياء يديده وبسويها لهم^^
وصلاة الترويح بصليها فالبيت أو المسيد وبكثر من الدعاء وما يخلص رمضان إلا وربي يحقق لنا كل إلا نتمناه قولوا آآآآآآمين ,, والصدقة لازم ما ننساها,, وبحااااول إن شاء الله م أتابع أي مسلسل نهائيا وربي يقدرني ويقدركم على فعل الخير وطاعة الرحمان

إستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## رشوودي حياتي

للرفـــــــــــع

^
^
^

أستغفـــــــــــر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## ام اغلى ناسي

للرفع

----------


## فتاة الغابة

*لي رجعة بجدولي 

شكراا عالموضوع..*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تسلمون خواتي بميزان حسناتكن يارب 



فوووووووووووق

----------


## صوت الشعب

موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## nanybaby

مابعرف شو قول لانى كل سنة بحط خطط قبل رمضان ويكون عندى النية لاعمال كتيرة ولكن سبحان الله لا انفذ اغلبها بسبب مشاغل الاولاد ومسؤلياتى تجاه اسرتى ولكن اتمنى من الله هذا العام ان يساعدنى ربى ويسر امري اسال الله ان يؤجرنى تجاه خدمة عائلتى ولا شو بتقولو خدمة الاسرة الاولاد والزوج والعمل فيه اجر افيدونا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريم لبنان

بارك الله فيكم اخواتي الله يقدرنا على صيامه وقيامه يا رب اللهم آمين

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

الأيام أصبحت معـــدودة

باذن الله سيــ طل علينا رمضان بعــد 8 أيـــام .،

عــلت الهمم .، 
وتــآقت الأنفس للإجتهاد في الطاعات .،

امممـ عنــي انا أطمح لـ رمضان مختلف ، لاحــدود للطاعات فيه .،

أتـــمنى أني أختم مرتين أو ثلاث ><"! بس يارب خويتنا ماتخرب علي .،

صــدقات يومية .،

امممـ وعن افطار الصائم ، حبيباتي اللي تطبخ منكن خــل تنوي في قلبها انها تطبخ عسب تفطر صايم
يعني الاهل .،

وبجذا بتكونين ماخذة أجرج أضعاااااف .،

وعن الطبخ :
نزلت كم وصفة مختلفة عسب اجربها هالمرة ,،

----------


## الهنا .

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يبلغنا رمضان ونحن في أتم صحة وعافية 

والله يعوده علينا وعليكم أعواام مديدة بالصحة والعافية

جدولي إن شاء الله في رمضان


1-ختم القراَن إن شاء الله ... وربي يقدرني وأختم أكتر من مره 

2- أعشق دخول المطبخ في رمضان لكي أجهز لزوجي وأولادي الأصناف اللي بيشتهوها

3- بتصدق يوميا بمال ولا بدرهم مثلا أوأسوي فطور لبعض المحتاجين

4- التقرب من الله اكثر من حيث الاذكار الصلاه السنن والنوافل وقيام الليل 

5- ان شاء الله بسهر لغاية صلاة الفجر أصلي وأقرأ قران لين طلوع الشمس 

6- قيام الليل في الثلث الاخير من الليل للدعاء والاستغفار 

7- الاستغفار باليوم 1000 مره 

8- قرائة سورة البقره او سماعها للبركه وسورة يس 

9- صلات التراويح في المسجد او البيت يوميا إن شاء الله

10 - الالحاح بالدعاء في كل وقت ووقت الفطور وبين الاذان والاقامه وبقيام الليل وفي وقت الصوم 

11- لا أتعصب أبدا حتي لاأضيع صومي

12-زيارة الأقارب وصديقاتي 

وفي النهاية ... كل عام وأنتم بخير وسعادة 

والله يجعله شهر مبارك عليكم بالخير والصحة وطول العمر

أختكم ............ الهنا

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## بنت مسندم

جزاكِ الله الجنة ~

----------


## رولا Rola

انا شاركت بهالموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950937

----------


## روح الماضي @

حلو الموضوع يزاج الله خير

----------


## امنه1980

كل عاام وانتم بخير بحلوول شهر رمضان المبارك

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تسلمون عالمرور والجداول الحلوه الله يثبتكن يارب


وانتن بالف خير ماتقصرون

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

للــــــــرفع^^

----------


## طيف الغربة

اللهم بغلنا رمضان 

للرفع

----------


## الجوري2003

> طبعا اول شي بيكون قراءة القران وبعدين على المطبخ وترتيب الفطور وبعد التراويح بعض الاعمال الخيرية وزيارة الاقارب

----------


## دانة المنصوري

مرحبا
1 اهم شي هو ختم القران الكريم التسبح والصدقة والزكاء والبتسامة الطيبة 
2 انا مخذه اجازة من دوامي علشان الطبخ والعبادة لاني انا بروحي اطبخ خخخخخ واحب الطبخ 
3وعقب الفطور اشوف برنامج خواطر وعقب شوي اساعد الشغلات وبعد اسير اتجهز للصلاة وعقب النادي وبعدين ارد واشوف الاهل وشو يبون واسير اقراء القران لين وقت السحور اسوي وارد اقراء القران رمضان الاطاف ختمته مرتين وان شاء الله هامرة بعد واكثر وما عن العيد الحمد الله مجهزة من قبل بس ابي الشهر كلة عباااااااااااااادة 
دعواااتكم لي 
والسموحة
وبارك عليكم الشهرررر

----------


## ashash

> يا دوري اخبركن بجدول جوجو لرمضان هالسنه باذن الله تعالى 
> 
> 
> 1-ختم القران مرتين السبب الاول لاني كل مره اقول بختمه اكثر عن مره ولا اسوي شي عسب جي في رمضان هذا ابغي فعل مب كلام وبختمه مرتين باذن الله بقسم الختمه الاولى لين نص رمضان ومن نص رمضان ببدي الختمه الثانيه باذن الله 
> 
> 
> 2- بساعد الاهل بالفطور بخلي وقت من بعد صلاة العصر بدخل المطبخ 
> 
> 3- بتصدق يوميا بمال ولا مساعده ولا ابتسامه ولا نشر اي موضوع يفيد الناس واخذ عليه حسنات اي فكره بسيطه تعتبر صدقه راح اسويها باذن الله 
> ...


حلو جدولج ^^

الله يعينااا على طاعته و عبادته في هالشهر الفضيل

----------


## دلع الرمس

للللرفع

----------


## مهرووووووه

يزاج الله خير اختي..
حتى انا بحاول امشي على الجدول مالج

----------


## موّآزين

السسسسلام عليييييكم

مرحبا الساااع

يسلموووووو جوجو ع الموضوع الرائع  :Smile: 

الصراحة أنا ودي أستغل كل دقيقة برمضان فعبادة الله تعالى ..
رمضان فرصة لا تفوت ^^
عن نفسي قلت بركز على ختم القرآن أكثر من مرة .. ان شاء الله 4 مرات .. واذا ربي قدرني أكثر
السنن والنوافل والعبادات الثانية ان شاء الله بحافظ عليها كلها باذنه تعالى
وطبعا صلاة التراويح + القيام
الدعاء للمسلمين والمسلمات .. ولنفسي .. << حلوو لو الكل يدعي لكل المسلمين =)
وأكثر من جي باذن الله ...

عن المطبخ كنت قبل أسوي خفاايف وحلويات .. إلى جانب اللي يسوونه فالبيت يعني 
ماادري برمضان ها بسوي والا لا ..
لأني بادية ريجيم وماودي أخرب ع نفسي خخخخ
وبشكل عام .. الواحد ما يكثر بالفطوووور ...

أما عن التلفزيون .. أنا أساسا مااحب هالمسلسلات اللي مامنها فايدة -_-
واذا بجوف تلفزيون بجوف البرامج الدينية
والحمد لله رب العالمين

ميرسي كتير كتير جوجووو
يزاج الله خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

العفووو حبايبي وتسلمون عالتفاعل والمرور الطيب 


استفدنا منكم الصراحه بميزان حسناتكم ياربي

----------


## أحلى وردة

اهم شيء القرآن والصلاة
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## H_S

الموضووع وااايد حلووو..

لي عوده ان شاء الله بعد ما ارتب جدولي لـ رمضان ...^^

----------


## ذبابه كشخه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة اختي على جدول رمضان

----------


## عيون مشتاقه

مشكوره للطرح

----------


## VIP h3 h3

إحم إحم.. سلام.. :Smile: 
بيكون هذا جدولي إن شاء الله.. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=953411

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تسلمون عالمرور واللي مسوه جداول خاصه بروحها تراني جفت جداولكن ماشاء الله عليكم الله يثبتكم يارب


الاميره كيف عمل خيري بروحها ؟؟؟


فهمينا اكثر عيوني

----------


## أم سالمَ

اللهم تقبل منا صالح الاعمالَ ، 
و عسى أن نكون من العتقاء من النارَ 
و أسأل الله أن يعيد علينا رمضان باليمنَ و الخيرَ

----------


## قلبي فزعلك

الموضووع روووعه ... اشكرج اختي على الطرح المميز 
أنا عن نفسي انتظر رمضاان هالسنه بفارغ الصبرر و متحمسه ( اللهم بلغناا رمضان لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين ) 
. طبعاا و لله الحمد كل سنه اختم القران بس ودي هالسنه أختمه اكثر عن مره
. احب اطبخ و اطبق وصفات يديده ... يعني بعاون امايه و البشاكير ف الطباخ
. كل سنه اقوول بروح المسيد و بصلي التراويح بس للأسف ما في حط يوديني يعني اضطر أني اصلي ف البيت ... بس يوم 
كنت ف بيت يدي كنت اروح كل يوم ويا يدتي ... و الحين انتقلنا من فتره لبيتنا اليديد ... الحمدالله شي مسيد قريب من بيتنااا نظيف و كبير و يشرح الصدر 
. افكر اسوي توزيعات قبل بوقت

و هيه قد ما اقدر ما بشغل نفسي بالمسلسلات ... لانه شهر الطاعه و العباده ... مب شهر المسلسلات و البرامج البايخه
و أنتو شو بتسوون نبا افكار يديده .... و كلنا على امل نخلي رمضان هالسنه غيرر
*

----------


## طيف الغربة

اللهم بلغنا رمضان على خير ^_^

----------


## جميله البلوشي

:12 (43): للرفع

----------


## يارب اسعدني

اهم شي حفظ اللسان والقلب من المعصية

----------


## Miss banadol

للرفع  :1:

----------


## ميااااااو

موضوع حلو للرفع

----------


## ازميرندا

انا اتسحر واصلي الفير وساعات اقرا قران وارقد وانش عالساعة 12 جي عقب اصلي الضهر واقرا قران شوي واجهز حق الفطور فيمتو او جلي او سويتات واجهز عجينة اللقيمات واذا بسوي فتوش او شي جي اجهز بعدين بعد صلاة العصر اطبخ اي شي وساعات ريلي يساعدني وعقب الفطور انظف المطبخ والبيت من داخل بعدين اكثر الاوقات اسير بيت اهلي وساعات انا وريلي نطلع مكان نتمشى فاي مكان نسهر للساعة 1 او 12 جي وساعات نقعد فالبيت ونقرا قران هو يسير يصلي تراويح وانا اقعد ويا بنتي ... انا الصراحة اختم مرة وحده واهم شي تدبر القران مش عدد مرات الختمة 

الله يبلغنا رمضان وكل حبايبنا واهلنا حولنا يارب ويخفف على كل الدول المتضررة يااارب

----------


## DoDo 28

*كل سنه اقول اني بختم القرآن ،، بس ما اختمه ،، بأذن الله هالسنه ان شاء الله بختمه ^_^

تسلمين حبيبتي جوجو ع الموضوع ،، وربي يوفقج ويسعدج ^_^*

----------


## ضناني الشوق

ااااه بس اذا طاري الرمضان يفز قلبي عيل كيف ايامه
احلى اييام ف حياتي كلها ارتاح نفسيا في ف شهر كامل و جد تعيد لي نفسيتي من اول 
ويديد 
انا كل شي اسويه ف رمضان
هالفترة ادور على المصحف الملوون والله خااااطري مب محصله 
*الي تعرف تقولي من وين او تاجره تبيع في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله لنه جد محتاجتنه*
اكيييد قراية القران و غيره و العبادة و مخصصه و قت حق الاهل و الطبخ و اذا عن 
المسلسلات ههههههه كله اشوفهم بعد التراويح و قراية قران ما اكون شايله هم شي
اذا تفيجت اصلن اشوف حتى بس اكثر شي برامج اموووت ع برام رمضان 

خخخخخ ادري تفلسفت شوي لاكن و الله يا ناسه متووولها متولها على الرمضان و ربي *

----------


## ضناني الشوق

تتصافه القلوب و صلة الرحم 

ياريييييت الايام كلها رمضان يا نااااااس  :28:

----------


## عوقيـﮱ حبيّتك

يزاج الله خيييييييير يا جوجو عالموضوع وفميزان حسنااتج 

وماشاءالله عليكن كل جدول احسن عن الثاني والله يقدركن عالاكثر ان شاءالله 

وعسا ايامكن كلها خير وقرب من ربكن وحسناااات لا تعد ان شاءالله
والله يبعدنا عن الاثااام ان شاءالله ويجعل همنا الاخره وبسس يارب

----------


## loveing blue

تسلمين عالطرح الرائع

----------


## ذعذاعه

uppppp

----------


## $asamy$

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ~

----------


## حياتي غيــر

وكمااااان لاتنسو زياااارة الاقارب واحتساب الاجر لانها صلة رحم نتقرب بها الى الله
الله يبلغنا رمضان واحنا بصحه وعاااااافيه

----------


## حلم الليالي

سبحان الله
رفع

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان*

----------


## دودوالحلوة

يعطيج العافية 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## شباصه أجوديه

أعجبتني فكره الرسايل النصيه انا شاء اله بسويها
وهم توزيعات بلغات ثانيه للأجانب المسلمين ما ننساهم
وبجهز منيو رمضان مارح أكثر من الاكل العام يضيع وقتي بالطبخ 
راح أجهز مفرزنات قبله بأسبوع تفك أزمه
الله يبلغنا رمضان ويسهل ولاده أمي ويعطيها طوله العمر وأبوي يارب

----------


## أم شبوووط

ررررررفع

----------


## عسـلي

عـبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

3pppppppp

----------


## وضـــحـــى

اول شيء نويت اروح للعمرة اول اسبوع رمضان
ثاني شي اشتري قران واوزعه ... 
ثالث شيء استغل كل دقيقة في رمضان طاعة لله

----------


## مكه موطني

اللهم بلغنا رمضان ان شاء الله باذن الواحد الاحد ابدا يومي الظهر اجهز فطوري والعصر اروح الحرم مشتركه في توزيع الافطار لصائم نفرش السفر لصائمين لحد المغرب وبعد صلاة المغرب اسوي عمره للمتوفين كل يوم عن اثنين الله يقويني لفعل الخير واصلي التراويح في الحرم وادخل الباصات وارجع البيت اريح شوي اقراءه قران والساعه 2 اجهز سحوري سامحوني اذا طولت عليكم الله يجزاكم الجنه على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## munamoor

*ان الله أراد عندي جدول اعمال خيرية بس قالوا لي مؤ لازم أقولها لانها راح يضيع الأجر و الثواب ( ادعوا ان ربي ييسرهاااا لي ) 
الصلاة اهم شئ و خاصة النوافل بقدر المستطاع بإذن الله ما بضيع منها ولا سنة اكيد بعد مساعدة اهل ريلي و لو بشئ بسيط في المطبخ بالرغم من ان فيني الربو بس الله يسهلهااااا علي ختم القران باذن الله لأكثر من مرة و فكرت في أني أوزع كالعادة مع اهل ريلي فواكه و عصاير عن روح أمواتنااااا قبل صلاة المغرب كل اثنين و خميس و بإذن الله راح أوزع الكتيبات و الي ربي يقدرني عليه 








و كل عام و انتم الى ربي اقرب*

----------


## الــغــيره

الله يبلغنا رمضان 

انا يومي يبتدي من صلاة الظهر
اقوم اصلي اقرا قران لين صلاة العصر عقب اروح اطبخ واجهز الفطور حقي وحق ريلي 
بس عاد مااطبخ وايد خخخ ماعرف يعني اشياء بسيطه 
وعقب الفطور اقعد ويا ريلي احيانا انظف البيت ارتبه وهو يساعدني بعدين نصلي التراويح
وبعدها احيانا نطلع نتمشى او هو يطلع وانا اقعد افضى لنفسي شوي ارتب نفسي 
وبعدين اجهز السحور ونتسحر ونقعد نقرا قران لحد الصلاه ونصلي ونرقد

يعني جدولي مافيه شي مميز
اللي عندها جدول ياريت تشاركني

----------


## quoot

للرفع

----------


## أم خلــودي

ناوية اسوي لي جدول وبخبركم ان شاء الله

----------


## روان المنصوري

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب بلغ جميع المسلمين والمسلمات رمضان غير فاقدين او مفقودين 


بقولكم قصتي >>صدقووني راح تعيبكم وااااااااااايد 

بس انا الحين اذاكر واذا تفيجت بكتب لكم ان شالله 
كرهتوني صح؟

----------


## f6ami al

عجبني الموضوع
بس بصرآحه فترة امتحانات ان ششآء الله اخلص وافكر بجدول واحطه هني

آدعو لي حبيبآتي

اللهم بلغنآ رمضآن

----------


## مكه موطني

ررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## طيف الغربة

اللهم بلغنا رمضان على خير 

للرفع

----------


## jojo90

موفقة اختي

----------


## شمعة عمري دبي

اللهم بلغنا رمضان لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين ونحن في احسن حال

----------


## بنوتة ناعمة

الله يبلغنا رمضان ويعينا على صيامه وقيامه كعبادة وليس عادة ... حاسة السنة فرحتي برمضان غير عن كل سنة اللهم تقبل منا اعمالنا وبيض وجوهنا

----------


## $مريومه$

اللهم بلغنا رمضان لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين ونحن في احسن حال

تتقريبا موعد ولادتي بداية رمضان ان شاء الله فما عارفه كيف بيكون جدولي

----------


## بنت الابطال

الله يبلغنا رمضان

----------


## العوايل

up
uo
up
up 
لعيوووون راعية الموضوووع :2:

----------


## مكه موطني

رفعععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## nayla79

حلو موضوعج بارك الله فيج ان شاء الله

----------


## الغزال الش

آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــين 
وان شاء الله الله يبلغنا رمضان ... 

ونصومهـ 

اول شي الموضوع في قمة اروعه ومن فتره انا كنت ادش المنتدى عسبت اتعلم طبخات ^^ \



ندخل بالمووضوع 

كيف راح يكون جدولك برمضان ؟؟ جدول رمضان تخصيص وقت ساعه للاستغفار وعند كل فرض صلاه اقراء جزء من القران عشان يسهل على ختم القران 

هل رمضان هذا العام زي العام اللي قبل .؟؟ 
ولا فيه جديد ؟؟ طبعا بنسبه لي ها رمضان غير عن اي رمضان لانتقالي من بيتنا لبيت اهل ريلي  :24:  حالياا يعني ما اعرف كيف الوضع ههه الله كريم 

شاركينا جدولك الرمضاني ....؟ من طاعه من سهر من تنظيم من طبخ ونفخ من طلعات 
من تنظيف من زيارات من سحور ..الخ """ لي رجعه طبعاا وقت رمضان ان شاء الله لو الله عطاني عمر ^^


شاركيناتجربتك 
و افكارك وجدولك الرمضاني 
لسنه 1432
وخلونا نفيد بعض
ونكسبك الا جر والفائده 

لاتبخلو علينا بردود والفائده

----------


## امراه

:23: ماسوي شي وايلس فلبيت ولااطبخ شي لاني بروحي

----------


## بنت.الكثيري

هالرمضان بيكون كل الشغل علي انا..تنظيف البيت والطبخ..
اختي تداوم وترد اخر العصر..والوالده ماباها تسوي شي ..وحرمة اخوي بتكون نفاس
يعني بعد بهتم فبنت اخوي الصغيره والمولود اليديد من ناحيه سبوحهم واكل بنت اخوي وجي..واكل النفاس (لاتقلون ليش ماتروح بيت اهلها لانهم مب فالامارات)
وبعد ابا اخصص وقت لعبادتي
ياريت حد يقولي كيف اوزع شغلي حسب الوقت
وشو من الاكلات اروم اسويها واحطها بالفريزر عشان اخفف على عمري 

انا قلت بخفف على عمري من ناحيه غسل المواعين بخليهم ياكلون فمواعين بلاستك يعني استخدام واحد وينرمي
والسمبوسه بلفها من بدايه شهر 7 وبخليهم يساعدوني وبحطها بالفريزر ..ومثلا المحشي بلفه من بالليل وثاني يوم بالنهار بس حطه عالنار
والعصاير والسويت بعد بسويه من بالليل وبعطه بالثلاجه ممكن اخلي اختي الصغيره تسوي الفيمتو والسنافر


فيدوني بافكاركم

----------


## أم سعود..

يزاكم الله خير يارب

----------


## حرمه يديده

خذيت منكن أفكار ^_^ .. يزاكن الله كل خير .. و ربي يبلغنا رمضان لا فاقدين و لا مفقودين ..

----------


## ملاآك قلبكـ،،

ان شاء الله ناويه اختم القران 3 مرات عالاقل

وووو ناويه ادش المطبخ واتعلم اسوي سويتات
واروح للتراويح

مابغي انشغل بالسوق فرمضان
عشان جي الحين تقريبا بخلص الاشيا الاساسيه

----------


## بدوية والنعم

11111111111111111

----------


## منى الحياة

جزاكم الله خير عسى الله يبلغنا رمضان بصحة وسلامة وفرح آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييين

----------


## الم الهواجس

الله يبلغنا رمضان يارب

----------


## افنان الجنه

فوفقه يارب

----------


## اماني الحياه

ا-قراة القران
2- الفطووووووور
3- التراويح
وزيارت الاقارب 
وباخلي وقت قصير للمنتدى

----------


## حدثتني البحر

موضوع رائع بالنسبة لي 
جدولى في رمضان 
يتغير من سنة الى سنة

----------


## miss crystal

اللهم بلغنا رمضان لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين ونحن في احسن حال

----------


## ام عنوده

انشاء الله احاول اختم المصحف مرتين اواكثر بعده روني رمصان منتجهمز فطور واخذ العيال معاي صلاه التراويح

----------

